

Meg Whitman’s New Smokescreen: Android To Become Closed-Source? - bigmetalman
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/02/meg-whitmans-new-smokescreen-android-to-become-closed-source/

======
pedalpete
Though I'd like to see WebOS have a go, I think they've missed there shot. I'm
not sure how the 'relationship' between Android/Google and Moto is any
different than the relationship between WebOS/HP and HP.

